# 2nd Annual Bike Swap Show and Demo Days



## Link O Chain Cyclery (Jun 28, 2018)

Vendors are welcome, see the flyer
We are having our 2nd annual Swap meet show and Demo days

July 28th 9am-3pm 
Set up begins at 7am
See the flyer for all details and show pricing

We will have 4 Show Awards
Best of Show, Best Classic Restoration, Custon and Antique 

We will have live music, and WXLC 102.3 from 10am to noon
We will serve Hotdogs and chips and a Drink. Proceeds above the cost
will go to Cross country cycle for vets, Gary Sinese Foundation. 

Please email me if you would like to be a vendor as vebdor spots are limited
to the parking spaces.. We are hoping to see many vendors here this year
email me linkochaincyclery@yahoo.com or text me at 630-606-0078 to reserve your vendor spot


----------



## Link O Chain Cyclery (Jul 27, 2018)

This event is canceled, but a few vendors will come out
Feel free to join us. Starting about 9am


----------

